# Horror Movies?



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm looking for suggestions of what to watch. My favorite sub-genres are supernatural and psychological horror. I prefer newer movies to older ones (sorry to anyone this may offend, but stuff like The Exorcist and Psycho really just don't do it for me). To give you a sense of what I like, some of my favorite movies are:

The Uninvited
The Ring
The Grudge
Mirrors (but the sequel was awful!)
The Saw movies (I'm not a big fan of torture and excess gore, but I loved the psychological aspects of them.)


Here are the things people have recommended (that I haven't already seen):
Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
House of 1,000 Corpses
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
The Omen
Pontypool
Kairo
Altitude
The Vanishing on 7th Street
Midnight Meat Train
Eraserhead
Suspiria
Dark Water (original)
Audition
Alone
A Tale of Two Sisters
REC
Event Horizon
Antichrist
Hypothermia (upcoming)


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you into horror specifically or gore is the question.

Because saw wasn't really scary so much as "OMG THERES BLOOD EVERYWHERE"


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 21, 2011)

If you're interested in anime films at all, Perfect Blue is a psychological horror that I really enjoyed, but the dream sequences can be confusing (think Inception). At one point the dream scenes got so absurd I had to laugh, but I was quickly immersed again. Overall, it's a pretty good movie, worth watching if you like psychological horror.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Are you into horror specifically or gore is the question.
> 
> Because saw wasn't really scary so much as "OMG THERES BLOOD EVERYWHERE"


 
Well, The Grudge and The Ring scared the crap out of me, The Uninvited was just brilliant (albeit not too scary) and the Saw movies aren't scary because of the blood and gore, but the twisted minds of the villains (Amanda, in particular- she's fascinatingly f-ed up!) are quite creepy to me.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

Deer said:


> If you're interested in anime films at all, Perfect Blue is a psychological horror that I really enjoyed, but the dream sequences can be confusing (think Inception). At one point the dream scenes got so absurd I had to laugh, but I was quickly immersed again. Overall, it's a pretty good movie, worth watching if you like psychological horror.


 
I'm more into live action these days, but thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2011)

Vanilla Sky. It was so terrible that I consider it a horror film.

Seriously, though, I really like Paranormal Activity. Horror in general, though, I would suggest Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer, 28 Days Later and House of 1000 Corpses.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

Jared said:


> Seriously, though, I really like Paranormal Activity. Horror in general, though, I would suggest Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer, 28 Days Later and House of 1000 Corpses.


 
I think the hype killed Paranormal Activity for me. I'd heard a bunch of people say it was great, but I was really bored by it. Same for 28 days later. I've never heard of Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer, so that's going on my To Watch list, as is House of 1000 Corpses. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Rouz (Apr 21, 2011)

The Descent its truely the only movie to Scare me


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 21, 2011)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Omen (Old and New), The Orphanage (its decent I suppose)


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

Rouz said:


> The Descent its truely the only movie to Scare me


 
Yeah, that was a good one


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Omen (Old and New), The Orphanage (its decent I suppose)


 
I liked The Orphanage. I watched it with a friend who kept screaming, and that always makes things more fun. I might try The Omen, though I'm not generally into religious/satanic/demonic themed movies. Are there multiple versions of Texas Chainsaw Massacre, or just one?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 21, 2011)

The last one I saw was Insidious. There were some good parts in it.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 21, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> Are there multiple versions of Texas Chainsaw Massacre, or just one?


 
There's the original and the semi-recent remake, along with a ton of shitty "sequals". I prefer the original.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> The last one I saw was Insidious. There were some good parts in it.


 
I just saw that one, and I totally loved it. I saw it with two of my best friends, and the audience was awesome. Every time there was a scare, everyone screamed and then everyone started laughing.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> There's the original and the semi-recent remake, along with a ton of shitty "sequals". I prefer the original.


 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Zerig (Apr 21, 2011)

The original 1979 Halloween.

Barely any blood and suspenseful as fuck.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 22, 2011)

Zerig said:


> The original 1979 Halloween.
> 
> Barely any blood and suspenseful as fuck.


 
Meh, it's a bit old for my tastes, and I actually found it kinda boring. I'm just kinda lowbrow, so I don't properly appreciate the classics. XD Thanks for the input, all the same, though! :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2011)

The Shining.

Love that movie. Scares the shit out of my jaded dad.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 23, 2011)

The 80's horror movies still scare the shit out of me and/or entertain me. Recent horror films are typically zombie-related, but I have seen the Omen and such. 

I dislike The Shining because it was f'ing boring, so was the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and a few other horror "classics" :/ I dunno I'm not a huge buff of'em, but there are just not a lot of real good ones.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I dislike The Shining because it was f'ing boring


 
Despite the fact that only two people die, I thought it was a pretty good thriller.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 23, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Despite the fact that only two people die, I thought it was a pretty good thriller.


 
Not even the two people dying, it was not psychological or deep really, and I felt absolutely no thrill watching the movie - There was a slight spike of interest during the famous bathroom scene, but I was bored throughout the movie.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

According to my brother and MANY(2) friends the *THE HILLS HAVE EYES* scared them.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's the thing with The Shining (in my opinion), it's kind of a typical Stephen King movie. The book is awesome and the movie just doesn't compare. I got so bored with it that I couldn't even keep watching it. I did love the elevator scene, though, but for all the wrong reasons. When the doors opened, I actually laughed out loud because it looked like there was a flood of cranberry juice. I know that the effects in older movies aren't as good, but that was just funny. I feel like their big mistake was casting Jack Nicholson, though. He's a good actor, sure, but he only knows how to play one character- Jack Nicholson. The reason the book was scary was because Jack Torrence switches between being a total psycho and being a regular dad. Jack Nicholson can only be a psycho, so Torrence was entirely one-dimentional.

Recent horror films are mostly zombie related? There sure have been a lot of them, but thankfully there are some that aren't zombie flicks, but not enough, in my opinion. I demand more horror! :3

The Hills Have Eyes... I haven't seen the originals, but the new ones are... interesting. They have this strange blend of being very entertaining and seeming pretty exploitative. I enjoyed them a lot, but it made me feel like a bad person.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 25, 2011)

Pontypool
Dead End
Kairo

EDIT:

This year's possible scary films-

Altitude*
Insidious
The Vanishing on 7th Street
Hypothermia (upcoming)

* - may be polarising since it's both loved and hated


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 25, 2011)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Pontypool
> Dead End
> Kairo
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you have lots of suggestions that I haven't seen! Thanks! What's the deal with Altitude? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## HeySerg (Apr 25, 2011)

You should check out Midnight Meat Train. It has a Japanese director but is otherwise a very American movie. Also it's based on a story by Clive Barker. Definitely an overlooked gem.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 25, 2011)

HeySerg said:


> You should check out Midnight Meat Train. It has a Japanese director but is otherwise a very American movie. Also it's based on a story by Clive Barker. Definitely an overlooked gem.


 
Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2011)

Just saw Insidious today, it's a very competent homage to Poltergeist.  Could have eased up on the discordant music and jarring chords a bit, and cut a few minutes of sitting in a circle talking about astral projection, but otherwise a solid "old-school" horror film.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Apr 26, 2011)

Eraserhead
Zombie (1980)
Tetsuo The Iron Man
Carrie (1976)
Suspiria
David Lynch's short "The Alphabet" (I think youtube may have it up)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2011)

"IT"


----------



## Larry (Apr 26, 2011)

I Spit on Your Grave (2010).
[video=youtube;2zU3U-9B3fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zU3U-9B3fE[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 26, 2011)

Orphan
The Mist
Mirrors
1408


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Apr 26, 2011)

http://youtu.be/ZkCTSn8gcL4


----------



## Stalcry (Apr 26, 2011)

Almost all of the movies you listed where remakes of Japanese movies, the Uninvited was a Korean remake.  J-Horror is my favorite Genre of horror, and one of my favorite genres of movie!  

If you like those, I suggest the American version of Shutter.  Shutter is one of my favorites! I've never seen the original, though.  It is a lot like the Ring and the Grudge, it's from the same makers.

If you don't mind watching movies in Japanese with subtitles or dubbed over, watch Dark Water (the original, not the American version, that one sucked).  If you liked Saw you may want to give Audition (its Japanese) a shot. It's pretty well liked   I started watching Japanese Horror when I realized that all of my favorite horror movies were remakes and were getting bored with all other horrors. 

You MAY want to try The Unborn, but I've heard mixed reviews. Id watch The Ring Two (the American version). It's hard to find but I really liked it actually.  

Also, Alone (Korean) was pretty good, the original to the Uninvited, A Tale of Two Sisters was pretty awesome as well   But thats only if you don't mind subtitles.

And if you are a video gamer, give the Fatal Frame series a shot, full of that creepy ghost goodness :3

And the Grudge has two sequels, the third movie is the one that actually scared me a little XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> "IT"


 
You bastard. That movie is NEVER to be mentioned.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 26, 2011)

I suggest if you ever want to watch the film "Quarantine" don't do it, watch the original Spanish version called REC.  that film fucked me up for a few days after XD

Since you're a fan of psycological horror, I suggest Event Horizon, that is a classic film, and has just the right balance of blood and gore, and actual horror.


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2011)

Antichrist, that 2009 horror movie. It was one big "_WTF am I watching?_"

Pros: Awesome artsy film style
Cons: masturbation. every. fucking. where. ENTIRE FUCKING MOVIE. I just wanted to scream at my TV and tel this chick to keep her hands out of her pants. ... And the whole "women are evil" thing kind of grates.


----------



## DreamingRoses (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my god, so many posts! Thanks, everyone! :3


----------



## circulating (Apr 27, 2011)

a list of various ones I like (in no order):

Inside / Ã€ l'intÃ©rieur
Jacob's Ladder
Session 9
Martyrs
Possession 
Antichrist
In a Glass Cage / Tras el cristal 
The Innocents 

not exactly horror but generally unsettling/disturbing:

IrrÃ©versible
Come and See
Inland Empire
Funny Games


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

One of my favorite films is Nattevagten (The Nightguard) from a while back... it's a bit more of a mystery, but it's good as a horror too!


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 28, 2011)

Slither
Night of the Creeps - classic, but still fun to watch.
The Hitcher - the original, not the remake.


----------



## circulating (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;BpfBKcBECEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpfBKcBECEU[/video]

In A Glass Cage - a forgotten classic, truly haunting and unsettling


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 8, 2011)

Saw is disgusting. The government should position people at the exits of movie theaters and shoot people in the head who watched Saw. IMHO


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 8, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Saw is disgusting. The government should position people at the exits of movie theaters and shoot people in the head who watched Saw. IMHO


 
Ok... Um, I get that you feel strongly about this, but please don't tell me that I deserve to die. Or if you absolutely must, at least tell me what you think I should watch instead. And please do so kindly, if at all possible.


----------



## Nymphs (May 10, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Saw is disgusting. The government should position people at the exits of movie theaters and shoot people in the head who watched Saw. IMHO



Firstly, you're a total radical fascist face, if that's what you honestly believe. That's like me telling you that you should be shot for your hair being blonde (hypothetically).

My favorite horror movies consist of gore and zombie films. I love the Evil Dead series, but I've always wanted to see both the original and 1980 remake of The Thing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 10, 2011)

Several movies I watched this weekend.

The two Dead Space movies I thought were awesome. 
Ginger Snaps 2 made me go WHAT THE FUCKING HELL!? in one particular scene.
The Howling made me laugh a lot.
And an Thai movie called Sick Nurses which was recommended and I enjoyed it. 

In one scene, I couldn't help but sing Eat It.
[yt]xKvjh5NiiMc[/yt]
Edit: Here it is. NSFW
I just noticed the flub in this clip. Look at her mouth before and after the fetus part.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 10, 2011)

Psy-horror, I recommend:
Rosemary's Baby
The Shining-original
Orphan-scared the hell out of me.
Hard Candy

Supernatural horror, then:
Children of the Corn-original
Blair Witch Project-only the first one only, the sequel is garbage.
Candyman
Hellraiser- one and two are the best.
Darkness Falls
Dead Silence-creeped me out.
I Spit on Your Grave-original and remake


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 10, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> In one scene, I couldn't help but sing Eat It.


 
I'm not easily disturbed, but that was REALLY disturbing. Eyes and mouths are the two things I'm super squeamish about getting hurt, and the two weapon-type things I'm squeamish about are razor blades and needles. I think this movie might have everything in it that makes me go "Eeeek! Nggg! Noooo!" XD


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 10, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> I'm not easily disturbed, but that was REALLY disturbing. Eyes and mouths are the two things I'm super squeamish about getting hurt, and the two weapon-type things I'm squeamish about are razor blades and needles. I think this movie might have everything in it that makes me go "Eeeek! Nggg! Noooo!" XD


Sadly, there's no eye violence in this movie.


----------



## ShaneDog (May 10, 2011)

Horror movies like Saw are sort of a mixed bag. To be honest the only saw movie I truly loved was Saw 2. The Scream movies, much like Saw are a mixed bag in which I loved Scream 4 the most I suppose. If forced to pick an absolute favourite horror movie though, I would immediately pick the 1991 film The People Under The Stairs. A lot of people love that movie, just as many hate it. That's because it's a horror movie, that borderlines the comedy genre. It isn't doing this on purpose either, it's just a complete accident that the movie happens to be hilarious (IMO). That's what makes it great, because they didn't TRY to make it funny, after all, movies like the Scary Movie series were meant to be funny and quite frankly they just aren't as funny as The People Under The Stairs. Now I'm one of those cruel people that laughs at all horror movies. I laughed during Saw, during Hostel, during Final Destination (BTW Final Destination 3 = Pure Genius IMO), and during countless other horror movies. But that's just me, I don't get scared, I just laugh at the ridiculous ways in which these people are getting killed. After all it IS fake! So laugh all you want! So, concluding my speech, The People Under The Stairs is a great horror movie.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=032XmaYcl4s


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 11, 2011)

ShaneDog said:


> The People Under The Stairs is a great horror movie.


 
Yeah, that movie is awesome. Not scary, but cute, funny and utterly messed up! Good choice!


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 11, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=032XmaYcl4s


 
I didn't understand any of it (I'm one of those boeing people who only speak English) but it looks hilarious! And, since I only speak English, I could have sworn one lady shouted "MOFO!" at one point, which made me giggle like a 12 year old.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 11, 2011)

I see your list already includes Event Horizon. Good. Very few movies could actually leave any unnerving impression on me. EH was one of them >.>

mhmm... blood orgy


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 11, 2011)

Glad to see Eraserhead on there. David Lynch is the closest thing I have to a god.

 Eraserhead was the only horror movie I ever watched where I genuinely freaked out. That ending is a mindfuck on so many different levels.

Has anyone suggested_ Jacob's Ladder_ yet? That one was great, really original work, had probably the coolest visual aesthetic in any movie this side of_ 2001: A Space Oddesy_ and it inspired the Silent Hill series, so you know it's all kinds of messed-up


----------



## Xipoid (May 11, 2011)

Voxel said:


> Glad to see Eraserhead on there. David Lynch is the closest thing I have to a god.
> 
> Eraserhead was the only horror movie I ever watched where I genuinely freaked out. That ending is a mindfuck on so many different levels.
> 
> Has anyone suggested_ Jacob's Ladder_ yet? That one was great, really original work, had probably the coolest visual aesthetic in any movie this side of_ 2001: A Space Oddesy_ and it inspired the Silent Hill series, so you know it's all kinds of messed-up



You know, when I think of movies that actually creeped me out or scared me without cheap effects, _Eraserhead_ and _2001: A Space Odyssey_ come to mind. The former was creepy as fuck and the latter had a wonderful amount of suspense. I highly recommend both to anyone, just as great movies.


----------



## ShaneDog (May 11, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> Yeah, that movie is awesome. Not scary, but cute, funny and utterly messed up! Good choice!


 
Thank you. I love that movie for exactly the same reasons. It just epitomizes what a terrible/terribly good old horror movie should be. Also it is my favourite movie involving a horror "house" (House of no escape, house of traps, etc.) and it is my favourite psycho (Psycho family.) movie at the moment.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 12, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> Ok... Um, I get that you feel strongly about this, but please don't tell me that I deserve to die. Or if you absolutely must, at least tell me what you think I should watch instead. And please do so kindly, if at all possible.


 Please understand that social decay must be removed for the betterment of the rest of society. By nature, decay spreads.


Nymphs said:


> Firstly, you're a total radical fascist face, if that's what you honestly believe. That's like me telling you that you should be shot for your hair being blonde (hypothetically).


 First sentence: possible.
Second sentence: utterly wrong.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 12, 2011)

The original Saw film was actually a pretty decent mystery film that just happened to be really violent. It didn't really cross the line into shocks-for-shocks'-sake until Saw 3. I gave up on the series after Saw IV. Whole thing was just starting to get ridiculous.


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 12, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Please understand that social decay must be removed for the betterment of the rest of society. By nature, decay spreads.


 
Again, you have failed to actually suggest a movie. I would appreciate if you would post something more relevant to the point of the thread (horror movie suggestions), or move on to another thread. To be honest, I find your insistance that I am the scum of the earth and that I deserve to die very upsetting. I don't know if your goal is to offend or if you're just trying to make a joke, but I'd like you to stop.


----------



## Xipoid (May 12, 2011)

Let's not antagonize each other. Please stick to the topic.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DahYwsi2qe0&feature=related

=]


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

lol just posted a thread for this.
[video=youtube;zLKR3GdIK80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLKR3GdIK80&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> lol just posted a thread for this.


 
Eeek! Eyes and needles! Glad they finally put a spin on the plot, though, but honestly, the series is going to need a total revamp to stay interesting.


----------



## Nymphs (May 14, 2011)

Human Centipede. The  majority of bad acting is made up for by just the simple idea of the title.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0piFZXT8Zxo

I do admit, probably not as scary as I found it to be funny.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> Eeek! Eyes and needles! Glad they finally put a spin on the plot, though, but honestly, the series is going to need a total revamp to stay interesting.


Then you'll enjoy this
[video=youtube;UyVdBQN34i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyVdBQN34i8[/video]


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 23, 2011)

Nymphs said:


> Human Centipede. The  majority of bad acting is made up for by just the simple idea of the title.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0piFZXT8Zxo
> 
> I do admit, probably not as scary as I found it to be funny.


 
I think I'm too squeamish for this one. XD


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 23, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Then you'll enjoy this
> [video=youtube;UyVdBQN34i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyVdBQN34i8[/video]


 
I swear this made my heart stop for a minute! It's actually scarier if you do it right then if you do it wrong!


----------



## snuggle kitty (May 29, 2011)

oooh! I just recently got into horror movies too and I love them! lol

I definately second the Descent, its a great one. 
I'd also recommend the Japanese version of the Grudge: Ju-on, its better imo 
and whoever said anything about Shutter, I have not seen the American one, but the asian one is probably my favorite Asian Horror movies, better than A Tale of Two Sisters as well. If you have Netflix, its on there for instant watch (can always get the free trial if you want)

also, the Exorcist, since you like supernatural, it's just the original and is quite good. I'd suggest watching the Version You've Never Seen if you can get ahold of it, just has a few little extra stuffs. 
If you like sci-fi at all, Alien is awesome, not /really/ horror, but the suspense is really good, and while you're at it watch the sequel Aliens, because it's just a badass movie
Jaws
Blair Witch Project
Poltergeist is also a classic
Psycho
The Strangers is kind of disturbing, as well as Wolf Creek, which are more people being cruel to others rather than supernatural, and a bit gorey, but if you can handle Saw it's nothing in comparison
The Thing is a great sci-fi one, also one of my favorites, lol
The Exorcism of Emily Rose was alright, it was mostly courtroom drama, but the few parts they showed of the actual exorcism were good. Stay Away from the Last Exorcism though, it started out well and then just got stupid, lol. 

Basically start with the classics and go from there. If you look up lists on google of Top Horror Movies, you'll notice that generally when you get to the top 10-20 they end up being the same movies on each list. There is a reason for this, they're classic, and they're awesome. lol.

If you like that sort of stuff I'd also suggest watching the X-files. It's not really /scary/ but if you like that sort of supernatural stuff its pretty interesting.

Sorry if this was unorganized and confusing...I was excited, lol. Hope this helps! :grin:


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 30, 2011)

snuggle kitty said:


> :grin:


 
I did like the Decent a lot, and I liked Poltergeist, too. I really didn't like the Exorcist, but as I said in the OP, I don't tend to be a fan of older movies. I really liked the Exorcism of Emily Rose, and you're totally right about the Last Exorcism. It had so much promise, but failed so completely! Thanks for all your recommendations!


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 30, 2011)

rickpanesar said:


> I become happy when i heard that a new horror movie is coming on screen or when i watched the trailer of the new upcoming movie.So over all i want to say that it is my favorite genre.


 
Which is the new movie you're so excited about?


----------



## GravesideManner (May 31, 2011)

A lot of my suggestions have already been said, haha.

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the 1976 version, mind you) has a sort of subtle hint of psychology to it in that most of the violence is all implied, and you don't know exactly why the film is so creepy and unsettling, but it just is. The remake, on the other hand, was a stupid bloodbath.

If you're into Saw, you should check out The Abominable Dr. Phibes, because it is pretty much Saw thirty years before Saw was made (and people go on and on and on about how "original" Saw was, pff!). Plus, it's got Vincent Price in it.

If you can find a copy of "Sheltered", that sounds like something you would be into. It's a really weird little head trip of a movie, pretty odd, but not too scary. It's definitely got some brainbblowing parts though where you're just like "whaaa?". You can find it in the bargain bin at Wal-Mart, matter of fact! It comes in a "Road Trip From Hell" package that has four movies on a disk, two of which suck so bad, one of which (Sheltered) is very good, and one that is so bad you're forced to love it.

Session 9 is something I will recommend to anyone and everyone looking for a good psychological scary movie. It freaked me out and had me scratching my head and I LIVE for horror movies, hahaha.


----------



## Namba (May 31, 2011)

Watch In the Mouth of Madness; lots of good HP Lovecraft influences/references, and it's John Carpenter, so it's good anyway lol


----------

